# Favorite ride destination food/drink spots?



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

List some of your favorite SoCal food joints. Post-ride, mid-ride, pre-ride?

Enlighten us to some cool joints. Denny's or Mickey D's don't count. Post-ride beer stops also welcome!

I'll throw out Scoops ice cream. Located off Melrose just west of Vermont, its a must-do for handmade ice cream and sorbet with unbelievable flavors that change daily. Chocolate-Wasabe anyone? Plus it's on Heliotrope, so you score a trifecta by hitting Scoops, the Bicycle Kitchen next door and Orange 20 bikes across the street.


----------



## aosty (Apr 9, 2004)

Homemade ice cream? Mashti Malone... La Brea & Sunset in Hollywood (next to Lava Lounge)... spectacular ice cream and nice peeps.


Edit: Just heard from someone in the know.... it ain't that good anymore... *shrug*


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

After the Montrose ride.......In-n-Out on Foothill.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

roadfix said:


> In-n-Out


never heard of it.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Hollywood said:


> never heard of it.


That's because it's been privately owned since 1948.


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

roadfix said:


> After the Montrose ride.......In-n-Out on Foothill.


nice.. you do that ride too? see you tomorrow.. I'll be on the brand-spanking-new system six.. white helmet, orangish sunglasses.

best burgers ever!

mike


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

mikeyp123 said:


> nice.. you do that ride too? see you tomorrow.. I'll be on the brand-spanking-new system six.. white helmet, orangish sunglasses.
> 
> best burgers ever!
> 
> mike


Cool......I might see you there. Do you start out from Trader Joe's?

EDIT: oops....I almost forgot.....I'm doing another ride tomorrow....from the Rose Bowl to the San Gabriel River trail to Seal Beach and back with a bunch of people from BikeForums.


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

sure do


----------



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

In n out?... ick. blah. zzzzz. 

Call me a burger snob but after riding near the westside (PCH, San Vicente, mtb'ing the SMM's, etc), I end up at Fathers Office on Montana for Chimay on tap and an FO burger. You won't find a better food pairing. Flame away.


----------



## aosty (Apr 9, 2004)

Get lost... I/O is forever.... FO is soooo 2003.




endo verendo said:


> In n out?... ick. blah. zzzzz.
> 
> Call me a burger snob but after riding near the westside (PCH, San Vicente, mtb'ing the SMM's, etc), I end up at Fathers Office on Montana for Chimay on tap and an FO burger. You won't find a better food pairing. Flame away.


----------



## yarble (Dec 16, 2005)

bobs big boy. nothing else compares.


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

endo verendo said:


> In n out?... ick. blah. zzzzz.
> 
> Call me a burger snob but after riding near the westside (PCH, San Vicente, mtb'ing the SMM's, etc), I end up at Fathers Office on Montana for Chimay on tap and an FO burger. You won't find a better food pairing. Flame away.


$15 isn't my idea of an after ride burger.. too wannabe hipster trendy to be caught in with my smelly stretchy super hero cycling clothes


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Paninos in Los Olivos*

This place is my favorite reststop on my Lompoc to Santa Ynez 60 mile ride loop. 

http://www.santabarbara.com/dining/review_read.asp?pk_restaurant=1353

Very good chicken salad sandwich :thumbsup:


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

For you San Fernando Valley-ites, try a pastor burrito at either a Rigo's Tacos (various locations in the valley's more "picturesque" neighborhoods) or at El Rincon Taurino on Van Nuys Blvd at about Parthenia. Spit-roasted marinated pork, beans, rice, onions and hot sauce rolled into a flour tortilla. Served with a wedge of lime and sliced radishes. I wash the feast down with either a tamarindo, jamaica or pina fruit drink. Beats a burger any day.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

endo verendo said:


> In n out?... ick. blah. zzzzz.
> 
> Call me a burger snob but after riding near the westside (PCH, San Vicente, mtb'ing the SMM's, etc), I end up at Fathers Office on Montana for Chimay on tap and an FO burger. You won't find a better food pairing. Flame away.


Pfft! Billy's Grill in Sherman Oaks at the corner of Magnolia and Van Nuys has awesome affordable burgers. We're talking beef, turkey, venison, ostrich, lamb, etc....


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Jimmy Super Lunch at Sonora and Flower in Glendale. I sometimes stop there on my way back from rides in the east valley. They have a good BLT lunch combo for under $5.00.


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

I like 
- La Estrella on Fair Oaks for killer $1 tacos,
- Luck Boy on Arroyo Parkway breakfast burrito, no potato, add avocado and tomatoes (it's the size of a small child)
- In and Out on Santa Anita after riding Chantry area
- Would love to ride Angeles Crest to Newcomb Ranch, one day


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

MTBMaven said:


> - Would love to ride Angeles Crest to Newcomb Ranch, one day


We do that ride from time to time but up the Big Tujunga to Newcomb's Ranch for food, and come back down, either Big T or Angeles Crest.
I don't belong to the club but I sometimes join on this ride with men and women from the San Fernando Valley Bicycle Club. They have many weekly established rides, short and long, posted on their site and anyone is welcome to join in on their rides. 

Another climbing ride for lunch is the Mt. Baldy ride and having lunch at Baldy Lodge Restaurant. (scroll down to post #25 for photos from the ride)
That's a cool ride......we did that just a couple of weeks ago.

BTW, there is a Newcomb's Ranch ride happening tomorrow, 4/7.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

There aren't too many places where I'm comfortable going inside for a sit-down meal in my sweaty bike duds. I sometimes do a ride from Orange or Tustin down through Capistrano to Dana Point or San Clemente, and then back up to SJC. Whilst waiting for the train back, I'll stop at the Mexican joint near the station (I think it's called Pedro's) and pick up a fish taco combo. 

If I'm doing one of my early Sunday morning downtown L.A. urban rambles, I like to swing past Philippe for the French toast breakfast before I head up to Pasadena and back.

I wonder what would happen if I strolled into Barrio Fiesta or Max of Manila with a bad case of helmet hair and some reeking lycra....?


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm sure we all try to avoid going into eateries where we know we won't feel too comfortable in sweaty cycling attire. I like the casual patio settings where you can roll your bike right up to your table & where I can also put my leg up on another chair.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*more...*



MTBMaven said:


> I like
> - La Estrella on Fair Oaks for killer $1 tacos


what about the taco truck on Fair Oaks that parks in the auto repair lot at night? I made a bike/gold line trip there one night just for tacos. Lengua, cabeza, you name it....it's always busy.

a couple fave's in Montrose for post-ride are Zeke's BBQ and La Cabanita for mex.

I recently rode up to the GP Observatory and had lunch on the cafe patio. Great views on a clear day - you can pretend you're on the patio of your $10m hillside mansion, just tune out the diners next to you. Two deer were grazing right below the deck in the brush while we ate. Pretty cool.

and then there's the uber-underground Table 18 in Studio City...


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Taco truck on the corner of Santa Monica Bl and Gower in Hollywood, behind the car wash is good.


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

roadfix said:


> BTW, there is a Newcomb's Ranch ride happening tomorrow, 4/7.


I saw a bunch of these people today. I was with CORBA doing trail maintenance on the Shortcut Canyon section of the Silver Moccasin Trail. We were scarfing down El Pollo Loco on the side of the road after working on the trail.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Loteria at the Farmer's Market for tacos. Shredded beef. The best I've ever had. Ever.

Bay Cities Deli on Lincoln in S.M. The best sandwiches. Godmother or tuna.

Hamburger Habit on S.M. Blvd. in West Hollywood. Decent burgers. I happen to take SM Blvd just about every time I commute east of Beverly Hills, so it's very convenient.

Quiznos on my way home from long rides. I know, Quiznos. But the tuna is edible (at best) and they don't mind if I bring my bike in the store. And after I get my food to go I'm literally two blocks from home so I carry the bag in my hand.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

DrRoebuck said:


> Loteria at the Farmer's Market for tacos.


Fairfax?



DrRoebuck said:


> Hamburger Habit on S.M. Blvd. in West Hollywood. Decent burgers.


I stopped at the one in Woodland Hills yesterday during a long ride. Decent, yeah. Not bad. I'd like to try the albacore sammich on grilled sourdough next time. I was so hungry that it _had_ to be a burger & fries.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

king's road cafe

best coffee anywhere.


----------

